# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Dvije sjedalice-a gdje mama?

## ana.m

Ovo me već neko vrijeme muči i stalno ramišljam o tome, mada još nije došlo vrijeme ali brzo će. Ovak, imamo Škodu Feliciu i ne planiramo tak skoro kupovati novi auto. Imamo ga u planu ali bar ne još dvije godine. 
Meni nije problem kako u taj auto smjestiti dvije sjedalice, nego me muči, gdje ću ja između te dvije sjedalice dok je beba još mala i dok bi se ja trebala voziti iza. Nekako mi se čini da baš i nema mjesta a i na tom mjestu u sredini ima samo onaj mali pojas. Malo mi je bad voziti se naprijed kad je beba nopačke, pa ju ne vidim. Da li koja od te dvije sjedalice smije na prednje sjedalo???
Jedna je ona od 0-13, a druga od 9-36 (concord).

----------


## brane

nikad mi nije smetalo to što su oni zada a ja sprijeda, bitnija mi je njihvoa sigurnost od konstantnog buljenja u njih da im se nešto ne desi, moji dečki od rođenja u svakoj vožnji dužoj od 15 min zaspu
od prvog dana su u sjedalicama i voze se zada a mm i ja naprijed...

----------


## ana.m

Ma ja kako sam se do skoro prve Jankove godine vozila s njim iza, a i no je ko beba bio cendrav u sjedalici (prestao je biti kad prešao u veliku koja gleda naprijed), ne mogu zamisliti da ne sjedim kraj bebana u autu dok gleda naopačke.

----------


## Eci

Ni ja nikada nisam sjedila iza sa njima, a sada kad će ih biti troje, sigurno ne stanem. A stolicu imam onu koja gleda prema naprijed. Zašto mora gledati prema natrag?

----------


## ana.m

Ne smije se mala beba voziti prema naprijed.

----------


## josie

montiraš malu u sredinu, veliku na jednu stranu, a ti na drugu.
biti će mjesta, a imati ćeš ih oboje na oku i njima na usluzi  :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

moj auto nema srednji pojas na 3 tocke pa je nemoguce montirati sjedalicu u sredini

s njima se rijetko vozim pozadi, uglavnom ako je prevelika frka a nemoze se stati nigdje 

najcesce ih sama vozim i sve 5

----------


## Annie

Apropos toga, hja danas ostala paf kad sam vidjela: mama i velika sjedalica iza, tata vozi,a na suvozačkom mjestu bebica u maloj sjedalici. :?

----------


## Mamita

samo razmisli o tome kako bi bilo da ih sama voziš
ne bi sjedila iza   :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> samo razmisli o tome kako bi bilo da ih sama voziš
> ne bi sjedila iza


Još kad bih vozila....  :Grin:  .
U našem se autu ne može montirati sjedalica u sredini. Da bar može.
Bar ja mislim da ne može jer ima onaj mali pojas, pa mislim da to ne bi išlo.

----------


## apricot

ana, pa janko će sjediti odozada i beba neće biti sama.
ako baš bude velika panika, stanete, vidiš što se događa i, kad se situacija sredi, nastavite dalje.

Naravno da ne postoji ni dijete ni sjedalica koja bi smjela naprijed: po našem Zakonu je to zabranjeno, a i da nije... čini li ti se sigurnim dijete voziti naprijed?

Eci, koliko ti je staro to dijete za koje govoriš da gleda prema naprijed?

----------


## miha

> Eci, koliko ti je staro to dijete za koje govoriš da gleda prema naprijed?


u potpisu su joj erik (7) i ira (5)   :Wink:  !

----------


## luce2006

> montiraš malu u sredinu, veliku na jednu stranu, a ti na drugu.
> biti će mjesta, a imati ćeš ih oboje na oku i njima na usluzi


uh, tako san i ja nesto mislila ali na kraju nije proslo, bilo me strah da nina ne dobije po njusci od andree pa smo na kraju montirali jednu do jednih vrata a drugu do drugih i ja bez problema stanem u sredinu iako bas i nisam uska u bokovima... jedino su izlasci i ulasci (moji) problem, al se rijesi nekako

----------


## mina

Moje su uvijek same iza, svaka na svojoj strani da kao što netko već reče ne bi Stella lupila Miu... I Stella se počela voziti sama još u maloj sjedalici tj. unatrag, pošto ja vozim pa smo često i same u autu jer ne bi nikud išla čekajući uvijek druge da idu sa mnom, a Mii je lakše jer je Stella sa njom... 
A usput i iskoristim Stellu da pitam što radi seka, jel zaspala...
Ako idem na duže gledam da je vrijeme za spavanje, tak da zaspi, a na kratko po gradu gledaju van i nikad mi ne cendraju
U početku je bilo možda malo cendranja ali nakon par probnih vožnji po kvartu sve 5... valjda dok su skužile kaj se događa tokom vožnje, privikle se na sjedalicu...
Ja sam svaki dan s njima u autu i nemam problema jer su navikle na svoje sjedalice i biti mirne u autu... Znaju da idemo nekud i da je auto prevozno sredstvo
Trenutno sam u fazi kad i inače mislim da je sve veći problem nama nego njima, npr. otići raditi i uspavati se bez cice, pa tako i vožnja bez mame- samo je stvar kako se mi postavimo pa će i beba prihvatiti našu odluku

----------


## ana.m

Dobro, kad dođe beba i kad vidim kako Janko i beba sami funkconiraju iza, možda ipak bude sve ok. Janko će imati skoro 3 godine, pa će moći zabavljati seku....Ja nekak imam osjećaj da ne bi stala između dvije sjedalice. Nije da sam ja tak široka, nego Felicia nije baš neki ogroman auto. Nema onako tri odvojena sjedala iza kao veliki auti.

----------


## Eci

Sada mi je   :Embarassed:  , ja sam mislila staviti bebu u sredinu, u stolicu koja ima položaje od 0-13 i od 13-18 (ja mislim) i u oba položaja gleda prema naprijed. Klinci će u boosterima biti sa strane.
To nije dobro?

----------


## martinaP

> Sada mi je   , ja sam mislila staviti bebu u sredinu, u stolicu koja ima položaje od 0-13 i od 13-18 (ja mislim) i u oba položaja gleda prema naprijed. Klinci će u boosterima biti sa strane.
> To nije dobro?


Nije dobro   :Smile:  . Dijete se smije okrenuti u smjeru vožnje kad ima minimalno 9 kg i kad stabilno stoji na nogama. A svakako je bolje i sigurnije da se što dulje vozi obrnuto od smjera vožnje.

----------


## pužić

i ja mislim svoju bebu do početka navikavati da je sama iza u as.jer ćemo se večinom voziti same i ako skuži da ja mogu biti s njom iza (kad tata vozi ili netko drugi)onda ću pretpostavljam imati problema kad budemo trebale negdje same.

----------


## Lu

ja doduse imam samo jedno dijete al on se isto vozi iza a ja ispred. ponekad bas kad je cendrav ili kad necu da mi zaspi od grada do doma sjednem iza ali oduvijek se sam iza vozi.

----------


## Riana

> Dobro, kad dođe beba i kad vidim kako Janko i beba sami funkconiraju iza, možda ipak bude sve ok. Janko će imati skoro 3 godine, pa će moći zabavljati seku....Ja nekak imam osjećaj da ne bi stala između dvije sjedalice. Nije da sam ja tak široka, nego Felicia nije baš neki ogroman auto. Nema onako tri odvojena sjedala iza kao veliki auti.


ovak sam i ja planirala jednom (WV polo), ali mi zgleda nemoguće doći s bilo koje strane u tu sredinu pored sjedalice...

----------


## tinkie winkie

ovako: veću sjedalicu staviš iza suvozačevog sjedala, bebinu iza vozačevog. Suvozačevo sjedalo gurneš skroz naprijed koliko se da (ionako ćete se većinom voziti u 4, pa će ona biti prazna, jel). Tako ćeš dobiti mjesta da se lako, pored Janka,  "utrpaš" u sredinu.

----------


## Mamaitata

Luka se od prvog dana vozio sam iza. Ako te brine sto se s njim desava u sjedalici, mislim da postoji retrovizor koji se montira iznad straznjeg sjedala u kojem mozes vidjeti bebu.

----------


## Stijena

ma, mama u gepek....  :Laughing:  
to je bio moj zaključak kad sam si isto jedan dan s tim razbijala glavu (iako je drugo tek u planu), ali pretpostavljam da će ipak klinci morati biti sami odozada, iako sam s Patrikom znala biti otraga kad je već bio i u ovoj većoj sjedalici, uvijek nešto: te digni igračku, te daj piti, te daj jesti, te nešto....ali na greškama se uči...sve ću ja to na drugom znati bolje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## luce2006

> ovako: veću sjedalicu staviš iza suvozačevog sjedala, bebinu iza vozačevog. Suvozačevo sjedalo gurneš skroz naprijed koliko se da (ionako ćete se većinom voziti u 4, pa će ona biti prazna, jel). Tako ćeš dobiti mjesta da se lako, pored Janka,  "utrpaš" u sredinu.


da, tako i ja radim. izgleda nemoguce, al se moze
zaboravila san ti napisat da mi imamo opel astru, dvi generacije prije ove sadasnje, nije ni ona velika

----------


## tridesetri

ja sam se dvije i pol godine vozila s m. iza jer ona nikada nije voljela autosjedalicu i uvijek ju je trebalo zabavljat u voznji. kada se rodio d. prvi put sam sjela naprijed. i isto mi je bilo strasno cudno ne sjediti pokraj tako malog bebaca. ali ja sa svog sjedala uspijem provjeriti da li je sve u redu, a osim toga bebac se obozava voziti, odmah zaspi tako da se vise ni ne brinem...

----------


## Barbi

Moji se klinci oduvijek voze iza sami. Često sam sama s njima pa nema drugog načina, a i kad smo svi zajedno meni je muka ako sjedim iza (moja vječna boljka koju nasreću oni nisu pokupili od mene) tako da sjedim naprijed.
Nikad nije bilo problema, a u slučaju bilo kakve frke uvijek možeš stati, pa makar nasred ceste sa sva četiri žmigavca.




> ana, pa janko će sjediti odozada i beba neće biti sama.


Ovo je živa istina i kod mene super funkcionira, Patrik zabavlja ili tješi Fridu ako treba, nekad se samo krevelje jedno drugom i nije im dosadno.

Šta sam ono još htjela reći, da, teško je stvarno sjesti između dvije auto sjedalice ako su one montirane na bočna sjedala.
Ja imam dva auta, veliki i mali. U velikom sjednem na knap u sredinu, vežem se uz gadne napore, a spadam u mršaviju kategoriju.
U malom autu jednostavno nema šanse da sjednem u sredinu.

----------


## tonija27

mi smo probali montirati drugu sjedalicu iza i nema šanse da ja sad ovolika, još malo pa ću rodit', stanem između. Nadam se da će se stanje u bokovima suziti s vremenom   :Smile:  
Moja starija cura nikako nije volila autosjedalicu u našem malom autu, a otkako smo prešli u veći, obožava se voziti. Nadam se da će zabavljati bebu kad se rodi i da će to funkcionirati i sa mamom na prednjem sjedalu. 
Zapravo sam htjela reagirati na ovo :



> montiraš malu u sredinu, veliku na jednu stranu, a ti na drugu.
> biti će mjesta, a imati ćeš ih oboje na oku i njima na usluzi


U našem velikom autu predviđeno je tri mjesta iza sa pojasima za vezivanje, ali je oštro naglašeno da autosjedalica ne smije ići u sredinu.

----------


## Eci

> U našem velikom autu predviđeno je tri mjesta iza sa pojasima za vezivanje, ali je oštro naglašeno da autosjedalica ne smije ići u sredinu.


I ja imam 3 mjesta sa pojasevima iza, a što ću kad će ih biti troje, jedan mora u sredinu.
Moji su se svi uvijek volili voziti i sjediti u sjedalicama, nadam se da će i sa trećim biti isto. 
Ja nikada nisam sjedila sa njima iza.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam se sa zarom vozila otraga do onog dana kad sam isla roditi margitu - znaci duze od 3,5 godine   :Grin:  
medjutim, kad su MM i zara dosli po nas dvije u rodiliste, bilo mi je najnormalnije njih dvije smjestiti otraga, a ja sam se lijepo otisla sjesti naprijed  :shock:  uopce mi nije palo na pamet sjedati izmedju njih... i tako je evo "vec" 10 dana i sve je u savrsenom redu. zara se ne buni, a ako margita zaplace, onda zara povede pjesmu, a MM i ja se pridruzimo  8)

----------


## D&amp;D

Moji dečki su od prvog dana iza u sjedalicama a ja naprijed kao vozač ili kao suvozač. Imamo dodatni retrovizor od BBC-a koji lovi cijeli zadnji sic i nema problema.

----------


## Tiwi

A mozes i ovako: veliku sjedalicu stavis iza suvozacevog mjesta a malu (bebinu) iza vozaca. Tako kad sjedis naprijed, bez problema se mozes okrenuti i vidjeti bebaca, mozes pruzit lijevu ruku otraga i dragat bebicu ili tak nekaj - tako je mene MM par puta vozikao okolo da se priviknem sjediti naprijed. A onda sam se "osnazila" i vec dugo se sami vozikamo kad got mozemo.

----------


## Ancica

> Sada mi je   , ja sam mislila staviti bebu u sredinu, u stolicu koja ima položaje od 0-13 i od 13-18 (ja mislim) i u oba položaja gleda prema naprijed. Klinci će u boosterima biti sa strane.
> To nije dobro?


Samo da se osvrnem na ovo. Nema sjedalice za dijete do 9 kg koja je dizajnirana za postavljanje u smjeru voznje. To je odredeno regulacijom standarda sigurnosti i takve sjedalice jednostavno ne postoje. Ukoliko je sjedalica dizajnirana za obje grupe, 0+ (0-13 kg) i I (9-18 kg), onda se ona postavlja, po uputama proizvodaca, naravno, suprotno smjeru voznje do barem 9 kg, a po mogucnosti do 13 kg, i tek se onda okrece i postavlja u smjeru voznje. Eci, proucite upute za sjedalicu. Koji je model i marka?

----------


## Eci

Sada je spremljena u garaži, ali proučiti ću svakako. Ne znam ni koja je marka. Kupili smo ju kada su klinci već bili preko 10, pa ovu drugu opciju nisam ni proučavala.

----------


## hildegard

Nikad se nitko nije vozio s Jakobon na zadnjem sjedištu.
Uglavnom smo sami u autu, a kad je MM sa nama ja vozim a MM nema šanse da sjedne otraga jer mu je jako muka. Nije mi ni padalo na pamet da netko sjedne otraga.
I bilo je suza prvih godinu dana, posebice kad smo putovali na more, stajali smo svako malo. 
Ali onda je odjednom postalo sve 5.

----------


## Mukica

ja od kad sam oskara rodila sama vozim i nikada nitko nije sjedio otraga s njima
a cak i da nisam trebala sama vozit uopce ne vjerujem da bi isla sjedit otraga - takva sam


ana m. mislim da je problem samo u tebi tj. u tome sto si se TI tako navikla... al kak si se navikla, tak ces se i odviknut

----------


## ana.m

Mukica, pa sada kada čitam da se ustvari većina mama vozi naprijed vidim da to i nije neki problem. Ali bilo mi je onak, s Jankom sam se prvu godinu vozila iza, čak sam negdje čula da se to i mora   :Unsure:  ...
No sada definitivno znam da ću se voziti naprijed. Ja sam jedna od onih koje se vežu i na stražnjem sjedalu a ne znam kak bih to kvalitetno izvela u sredini između dvije sjedalice s onim malim  pojasom  :shock: .
Janko će biti iza suvozača, tj. mene, a beba iza vozača, tj. tate da je ipak malo mogu škicnuti onako sa strane. 
Hvala cure.   :Kiss:

----------


## Nomoget

a ja sam htjela pitati nešto drugo.
naime...mi od prve auto sjedalice vozimo N.iza suvozačkog mjesta.i vidim da većina ljudi to radi.ali me zanima je li pravilnije iza suvozačkog,vozačkog,ili je to svejedno???

----------


## Mamasita

navodno je sigurnije da je dijete iza vozaca, a obzirom da ja cekam drugo dijete, iskreno se nadam da ce se netko ovdje javiti i reci da je jednako sigurno iza vozaca i iza suvozaca, inace cu se pojesti od muke kad budem odlucivala koje ce dijete sjediti na kojoj strani. :/

----------


## Ancica

Svejedno je, statisticki gledajuci, s koje je strane.

Kad dijete vadis van ili stavljas unutra, najcesce je sigurnije kad je iza vozaca (jer je najcesce ta strana dalje od ceste, kad se parkiras paralelno). Al kaj se sudara tice, svejedno je.

----------


## bodycreator

ancica aj mi pošalji slikice 
kad dodes u zg donesem ti jednu as da pokazes kak se montira  :Embarassed:

----------


## Eci

> navodno je sigurnije da je dijete iza vozaca, a obzirom da ja cekam drugo dijete, iskreno se nadam da ce se netko ovdje javiti i reci da je jednako sigurno iza vozaca i iza suvozaca, inace cu se pojesti od muke kad budem odlucivala koje ce dijete sjediti na kojoj strani. :/


U glavnom starije dijete ide iza suvozača jer iza vozača ima manje mjesta za nogice. Tak je bar kod nas jer je MM veliki.

----------


## Pooh

Ja sam isto mislila da ih necemo na to uciti, pogotovo kad sam skuzila da se u nasem autu jedva nekako uguram izmedu AS, a onda se dogodilo da moj B. zna povracati u AS i sad nema sanse da sjednem i vozim nas same negdje, jer dok ja skuzim da je on povracao, stanem, izvadim ga... I ovako me hvata panika kad ga cupam van, a njemu i usta i nos puni mlijeka... :shock:

----------


## ana.m

Evo, mi smo to sredili tako da je Janko iza mene, a Iva iza MM-a (on je vozač), tako da koliko toliko mogu škicati kaj ona radi., kad je iza mene, niš nemrem.
I ok je. Ja i da hoću ne stanem između njih dvoje (Škoda Felicia)! Ne ja kao ja, nego bilo tko...nisma baš tak široka   :Razz:

----------


## tinars

> Evo, mi smo to sredili tako da je Janko iza mene, a Iva iza MM-a (on je vozač), tako da koliko toliko mogu škicati kaj ona radi., kad je iza mene, niš nemrem.
> I ok je. Ja i da hoću ne stanem između njih dvoje (Škoda Felicia)! Ne ja kao ja, nego bilo tko...nisma baš tak široka


Ako nisi baš tak široka, onda vjerojatno staneš. Izgleda jako usko, ali staneš. Moji starci imaju fabiu koja je tu negdje ili još uža od felicije (prije su imali feliciju). Više puta smo se vozili svih petero (3 odrasle osobe + 2 djece u sjedalicama. Ja sam prije široka nego uska i ulazila sam na slijedeći način:
- složim djecu u sjedalice 
- srednji pojas maksimalno olabavim
- uđem bočno između klinaca i ukopčam pojas
- uguram pozadinu između sjedalica
- stegnem pojas koliko ide
- jedva čekam da stignemo 8) 

Tu ti je bolja situacija kad imaš djete u sjedalici okrenutoj unazad - sjediš malo koso, ali imaš kud s ramenima. Kad su obje sjedalice prema naprijed - to je baš zeznuto i u većim i širim autima.

Ovo sve sam radila samo zato što smo išli svih petero (uglavnom u vrijeme dok sam bila na porodiljnom). Kad smo bili bez bake, uvijek bih sjela naprijed.


Eto, probaj jednom, možda ti nekad zatreba  :Smile:

----------


## ivana7997

i kod nas je tijesno u sredini, ali onda starji klinac sjedne u sredinu a ja sa strane, i to super stanem iako jesam siroka...

----------


## Loryblue

moja se od rođenja vozila nazad sama u sidalici.
a jedan od razloga je i taj što je najčešće vozim ja (same u autut) i nisam je želila naviknit da je netko uz nju nazad.

----------


## ana.m

*Tinars* meni to izgleda poprilično usko, nisam ni pokušala ulaziti među njih. Možda probam, baš da vidim ako kako kažeš koji put zatreba...
A široka...pa ono, nisma baš toliko da se ne bih mogla negdje tak ugurati   :Grin:

----------


## Moover

> Evo, mi smo to sredili tako da je Janko iza mene, a Iva iza MM-a (on je vozač), tako da koliko toliko mogu škicati kaj ona radi., kad je iza mene, niš nemrem.
> I ok je. Ja i da hoću ne stanem između njih dvoje (Škoda Felicia)! Ne ja kao ja, nego bilo tko...nisma baš tak široka


I, kak napredujete?   :Grin:

----------


## Irena001

Joj, eto i mene na temi koja me zanima- uskoro ćemo i mi sa 2 AS odpozada  :Grin:  
A sad jedno đoker pitanje- što kada je u pitanju auto koji po default-u nema pojaseve iza (npr. yugo) :/ 
A što onda????

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo, mi smo to sredili tako da je Janko iza mene, a Iva iza MM-a (on je vozač), tako da koliko toliko mogu škicati kaj ona radi., kad je iza mene, niš nemrem.
> I ok je. Ja i da hoću ne stanem između njih dvoje (Škoda Felicia)! Ne ja kao ja, nego bilo tko...nisma baš tak široka  
> 
> 
> I, kak napredujete?


Pa skroz ok moram reći. Moram samo paziti da Ivu smirenu stavim unutra jer ako je nervozna kad ju stavljam slijedi takva deračina (mada smo i za to našlki riješenje-dudu   :Razz:  ).
A prasica mala, spava dok se vozimo, čim stanemo na semaforu, komešanje. Krenemo-spava dalje   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Mada već škicamo monovolumene i sl.   :Grin:

----------


## larmama

moja frendica ima blizance i škodu   :Smile:   i u početku se vozila između dvije autosjedalice   :Grin:  , jest da mi je znala reći da jedva stane, ali je uspjela

----------


## ra

> Mada već škicamo monovolumene i sl.


moj glas za xsaru picasso   :Zaljubljen:  

imam ful mjesta između sjedalica (prvo je mali bio u sredini, ali ga je veći gnjavio, pa smo morali napraviti razmještaj).
svejedno nam je gepek uvijek krcat, tu ni kamion ne bi pomogao.  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Hm, mi bumo si morali nabaviti jedan THULE za krov   :Grin:

----------


## Mamasita

ja stanem otraga izmedju dvije sjedalice, ali vozim se naprijed.
kupili smo ogledala koja se montiraju tako da s mjesta suvozaca ili vozaca - po zelji, vidim i jedno i drugo dijete. to mi je super i puno sam opustenija u voznji jer ih oboje mogu vidjeti u svakom trenutku. 8)

----------


## Irena001

> Joj, eto i mene na temi koja me zanima- uskoro ćemo i mi sa 2 AS odpozada  
> A sad jedno đoker pitanje- što kada je u pitanju auto koji po default-u nema pojaseve iza (npr. yugo) :/ 
> A što onda????


yuhuuuuuuuuu!!!
Dal mene itko doživljava???  :Bye:  
Dali itko zna odgovor na moju dilemu :?

----------


## Lutonjica

postoje radione gdje se ti pojasevi mogu ugraditi

----------

